# Bella Agility Lessons- video!



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

This was her first time working the teeter with an actual drop. We were going off it to jump tunnel jump- cept the dog before us puked in the tunnel- so we changed it to Teeter jump jump. Teri was standing there from cleaning the tunnel- bella thought the bag was teri's treats (teri is one of the instructor and has been putting treats on targets at the end of things like tunnels etc to this point so Bella being ever so smart figured GO TO TERRI!) 

Shes been SO good only thing that she has an issue with so far was the Tire- its a bit small for her to get through - so for now as long as its low (10") we can do it raise it up a bit and she has issues- so were just keepign it low. 

This was lesson #4


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice - love the adjustable low teeter - our facility only has a non-adjustable teeter which makes it tough.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, the place I go to only has a tall one, too. It's taken a while to get Bonnie to go over it and drop it herself. It would have been much easier with that low one! She looks great and very tuned into you.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

She's being very good- we have realized that at the end of the hour she starts to not be nearly as brave- just the way the groups rotate (4 groups in the ring at once) we had a few sessions where 'new' stuff came up at the end. I've learned to just avoid it then- or do it once/twice and then leave it- when she's tired she starts to want to 'cheat' duck around etc rather then try- But she's tired so it's understandable. Stuff we had issues with end of one night- totally solid when done earlier in the session another night. 

She LOVES a frame and the dog walk (Which is also adjustable)


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

She looks great! I like her watching you- "What's next!?" and she is clearly having a great time herself!


----------

